# ps2 keyboard not working on 8.1?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a computer with windows 8.1.
I always used a usb keyboard and mouse but now Im using that on my other computer so I tried to plug my ps/2 keyboard back in.
I know it works, and I know the ps/2 port works because the keyboard works in my bios. But when I boot to windows it doesnt work and keyboards arent listed in device manager. Microsoft answers said to change a registry value to 0 instead of 3 and it will revert to using a ps/2 keyboard instead of usb. 
I did that and it still won't work and it still isn't listed in device manager.
I still use a usb mouse on the computer though and another page said that its conflicting with the keyboard. So I unplugged the mouse and rebooted. Still not working.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The PS2 drivers may require a driver to function on Windows from the manufacturer of your motherboard.

It should be included with your CPU chipset driver.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to Integrated Peripherals look for Legacy Keyboard, there may be a setting for PS/2 as well. if it is disabled. Using your Enter and Arrow key, Enable it.


----------

